# Headphone in public E or I trait ?



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

*Headphones/earplugs in public E or I trait ?*

I notice some people always have their headphones on lustening some music in public transportation, doing sports, etc etc. I find it strange personally i never had the urge to do it, i think it closes you off from others. 
What i notice in those people, they tend to have introverted body language, yet two people i know who do this are extraverts, ENFp. Maybe it has to do with inituion lead? 
I think its related to introversion because it is sth private in public yet it can.be an extraverts need for sgimulation all time. 
What do you think ?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I know ESI using Headphone, seem to be to block people out. Just music in general might be all types no matter, but to go to such extent to bring headphone seem Si in my book. ;p Idk raelly


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't think it is type related in itself. I think a better question might be why do different types wear headphones in public, what are their motives/reasons? 



Captain Mclain said:


> I know ESI using Headphone, seem to be to block people out. Just music in general might be all types no matter, but to go to such extent to bring headphone seem Si in my book. ;p Idk raelly


Yeah, I have an LSI friend who does the same thing, wears headphones in public transportation in order to "block people out" as you say. He suggests that I do the same, but I find it uncomfortable, because I like to feel aware of my environment.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd only use headphones in public if I was working out, taking a long and boring trip somewhere, or feeling really sad.

Otherwise I find it too intrusive. When I'm outside in the world I want to enjoy it for what it is. If I want to listen to music and coop myself up with phones and shit, I can do that while sitting in my room and being in *my* world. What's the point of going out if you don't take in the surrounding environment and really feel PRESENT?

I mean don't get me wrong, I'm often glued to my devices. But disconnecting from them feels tons better imo, because you appreciate the variety of different experiences around you.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Both, I know both E/I FPs would use headphones in public. The less we have to engage in small talk the better. So depends on what type of extrovert. I don't think all Introverts would be into this either, my ISFP girlfriend for example would think it was rude, whatever. 

I wear them all the time, even grocery shopping. Not big burly headphones though, small ones that attach to my ear while I can control it from inside my pocket. I don't want chit chat when I'm out doing my business. I don't leave the house ( walking, Jogging, whatever ) without my headphones on. Music is my life and it goes with me where ever I go. Maybe its an Si thing, whatever it is I love it.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I use headphones specifically when I have a reason to block people out, if I'm not just at home. If I don't have a reason in mind to block out people or general noises, then I have them off, but around my neck. I take them off if I need to listen to something or someone clearly, and tend to have the volume down or one ear off when I'm out and about so I don't miss anything.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Typhon said:


> Don't think it is type related in itself. I think a better question might be why do different types wear headphones in public, what are their motives/reasons? .


Well, so far most people seem to be using them for blocking people off and guess which types are more likely to want that, extraverts or introverts ?

If I was a psycohology student, I'd write my thesis on this subject. I'm sure there would be an correlation with this and introversion; possibly to a lesser extent with sensation seeking.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I use headphones any time I get the chance. I wear them on the way to college or any bus ride in general when I'm not around someone. What annoys me is when you're talking to someone and then they just slip an earplug in and you're like ? 

But I have to wear headphones because I've got small ears so I'm an exception XD Trust me, I'd wear earplugs if I could. They don't mess up my hair.


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

I do it to be in my own bubble and if I don't want to be disturbed by random people. Basically i want to put myself in a specific mood and atmosphere


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

crashbandicoot said:


> Well, so far most people seem to be using them for blocking people off and guess which types are more likely to want that, extraverts or introverts ?
> 
> If I was a psycohology student, I'd write my thesis on this subject. I'm sure there would be an correlation with this and introversion; possibly to a lesser extent with sensation seeking.


Okay, but you seem pretty certain, where it seems to me like you are jumping to conclusions about socionics, like for example that introverts are more likely to want to block people out, which seems like a behavioral thing, socionics introversion isn't about "being an introvert" in the common understanding of the term, ie behaviors. 

Also, while we're at it, E/I dichotomy isn't really a part of socionics when describing people, only when describing functions do you use E/I, as socionics is not about the four prefernces like MBTI.

So with that in mind I think its a bit of a stretch to say introverts prefer to use headphones, as this is not socionics terms to begin with (hey, you're in a socionics subforum!), not to mention that you have but a very small sample size and you are already drawing conclusions.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I rarely use them, as I already feel detached from my surroundings or tend to zone out, so listening to music would be risky as I could be too unaware of what's going on around me. The exception would be if I'm traveling during hours.


----------



## Arreya (Jun 3, 2016)

Regardless of I or E types, I think it's got mainly to do with peoples' interest in music. I felt like it was more of an I type of thing but I've seen E types too. Considering I'm an I type who absolutely adores music, I cannot go a day without my headphones nor could I ever leave the house without them. <3 roud:


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Typhon said:


> Okay, but you seem pretty certain, where it seems to me like you are jumping to conclusions about socionics, like for example that introverts are more likely to want to block people out, which seems like a behavioral thing, socionics introversion isn't about "being an introvert" in the common understanding of the term, ie behaviors.
> 
> Also, while we're at it, E/I dichotomy isn't really a part of socionics when describing people, only when describing functions do you use E/I, as socionics is not about the four prefernces like MBTI.
> 
> So with that in mind I think its a bit of a stretch to say introverts prefer to use headphones, as this is not socionics terms to begin with (hey, you're in a socionics subforum!), not to mention that you have but a very small sample size and you are already drawing conclusions.


Dont think in terms of cause and effect but correlation. I'm making guesses according to that. Yes, im assuming mich but small sample size, no. I see shit loads of people everyday. Also, E/I exist in Socionics and its the first Reinin. Even if you ignore Reinin, you cannot disregard e/i. Saying e/i is not Socionics term is false information.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

If you want to listen to music in public then NOT wearing headphones is inconsiderate, regardless of personality type. Having said that, projecting your own interests onto the world around you (ie "forcefully" sharing your music) is more of an extroverted behavior than introvert. Wearing headphones is also a way to block out noise.



> i think it closes you off from others


.. Good? I'm not around others to be around others. I have places to be and things to do, other people just happen to be there as well. Wearing headphones when you're trying to have a conversation is a different situation entirely, obviously.

Edit:
I just noticed this was posted in the socionics sub-forum. I don't know enough about socionics to say how much of my comment will be relavent.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

From my experience headphones aren't helpful in blocking people out. For some reason they seem to not notice that I can't hear them atm and don't hesitate to start talking to me or asking me something if they feel like doing so. I don't need them to be blocked anyway, as I'm mostly attuned to just thinking whatever I'm thinking about and wear earbuds occasionally when I feel like introducing more actual intensity and variance to my experience when I walk or drive somewhere. I frequently play music just in my head accompanied by musing over something, so I'm okay with remaining in my own bubble even if there's nothing actual present that could put me in that zone.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I would think this is more related to being Intuitive. A sensor doesn't want to feel disconnected from the world.

However, Si likes to take in things like art and music as a means of connecting to the world, right? So I'd imagine its something like

Ni most likely, Ne second, Si third, and Se least likely.

That's more of an uncertain guess than a statement of opinion.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I would think this is more related to being Intuitive. A sensor doesn't want to feel disconnected from the world.
> 
> However, Si likes to take in things like art and music as a means of connecting to the world, right? So I'd imagine its something like
> 
> ...


Interesting guess. I find myself relating to Mordred Phantom in that I already feel removed from my environment, and blocking myself even more can feel a bit dangerous depending on the circumstance. There's also an element of social and/or general anxiety. I feel I have to prepare myself for certain kinds of attack, and it takes a lot of energy for me to focus and pay attention without something like music playing in my ears in the first place. Some people find that music helps soothe their anxiety or they cope using different distractions. You may be on to something here, although there's going to be wiggle room as is the case with most things.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

I use headphones when I'm running because the music gives me energy. Sometimes I listen to headphones on the train home, as a way to pass the time or if I'm feeling like a particular type of vibe - but when I hop on and off the bus or go past ticket inspectors I always take them out - even though I never actually talk to them I still don't want to be cut off like that, plus it seems rude.
At work I sometimes put earphones in as well, again because it helps me concentrate and gives me energy, but I wouldn't want people to think it was because I don't want them to bother me. In fact, perhaps I should say that explicitly...


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I do it when I'm on the train or walking somewhere. But it's probably because I like music.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I almost always listen to audio books when I'm not occupied with things which require my full attention.
This allows me to chew through books rather fast.


----------

